# boat ramp



## Longbeard (Apr 24, 2008)

does any one know of a public boat ramp in perdido bay that is close to the koa campgrounds in lillian or over on the florida side in that area that is pretty accessible


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Longbeard (4/29/2008)*does any one know of a public boat ramp in perdido bay that is close to the koa campgrounds in lillian or over on the florida side in that area that is pretty accessible




if it's a smaller boat, you can use herron bayou.


----------



## Longbeard (Apr 24, 2008)

where is that at i have a 14ft alumacraft


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Longbeard (4/29/2008)*where is that at i have a 14ft alumacraft




You will be fine. I launch my 18ft scout there.



It's at the intersection of Lillian Hwy and 98 in Florida...really right where they "merge".


----------



## Longbeard (Apr 24, 2008)

is that the one that is at the little bridge and the ramp dumps into a little slough ?


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Longbeard (4/29/2008)*is that the one that is at the little bridge and the ramp dumps into a little slough ?




Yep, you just turn back under the bridge and in less than a mile or so it dumps out into Perdido Bay north of the Hwy 98 bridge.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

I also see some people put small boats in on the southeast corner of hwy 98 bridge. I've never looked to close so I don't know if they can back a trailer in or if they have to drag it off the trailer and push the boat in.


----------



## Longbeard (Apr 24, 2008)

great now how far is that sloughfrom the lillian bridge i'm thinking about going down the florida side and floundering or crossing over to koa side


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Longbeard (4/29/2008)*great now how far is that sloughfrom the lillian bridge i'm thinking about going down the florida side and floundering or crossing over to koa side




lillian bridge and 98 bridge are the same. it's not far...a couple of miles at most.


----------



## Longbeard (Apr 24, 2008)

the info is much appreciated


----------

